# Am I too fast?



## lee1980sim (5 Aug 2015)

So I cycled 63 miles and got an average speed of 17.6mph on a road bike, most of my solo rides average 17-18mph but after talking to a friend who rides in a group he was seriously stating I'm cycling too fast, so I'm wondering what your average speeds are...

I don't think I'm too fast I cycle at a comfortable pace


----------



## andyfraser (5 Aug 2015)

My average speed tonight was 17.6 mph. It was 18.2 until I hit the cycle path for the last half mile and had to slow down. I'd only ridden 6 miles though.


----------



## MikeW-71 (5 Aug 2015)

Depends on the terrain. My rides are normally quite hilly and I've got up to 15-16mph. I'm not the most powerful rider. I could probably add at least a couple of mph to that for the same distance on the flat.

EDIT: I've seen guys doing 20mph averages over my terrain too


----------



## CopperCyclist (5 Aug 2015)

No you aren't too fast. I've only ever done 100 miles once. I was at my* peak at the time, and my average was 17.5, and I can assure you I'm nothing special! 

*my 'peak' may well be someone else's "average" too!


----------



## Berk on a Bike (5 Aug 2015)

Yes, you're too fast. For everyone's sake, slow down.


----------



## sidevalve (5 Aug 2015)

Too fast for what ?
If you are alone then it's up to you - if riding in a group then either stay with the group or leave them behind but that sort of makes the whole ride a bit pointless plus there may be others in that group who could, if they wished average a higher speed but are, just like you seemingly set out for, on an enjoyable ride in some company. Not a race.


----------



## G3CWI (5 Aug 2015)

How can any cycling speed be "too fast"?


----------



## Citius (5 Aug 2015)

awesome...

Average speed tells you precisely nothing, other than what your average speed is/was.


----------



## lee1980sim (5 Aug 2015)

Citius said:


> awesome...
> 
> Average speed tells you precisely nothing, other than what your average speed is/was.



They tell you nothing... Other than... 

Makes no sense to me it can't tell you nothing but then tell you something


----------



## lee1980sim (5 Aug 2015)

G3CWI said:


> How can any cycling speed be "too fast"?


I reckon he's just slow and wants everyone else to slow down so he's faster lol


----------



## Cuchilo (5 Aug 2015)

I normally do 50MPH


----------



## lee1980sim (5 Aug 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> I normally do 50MPH


Average speed cameras keeping your speed down, can't draft any faster?


----------



## Cuchilo (5 Aug 2015)

lee1980sim said:


> Average speed cameras keeping your speed down, can't draft any faster?


Cars slow me down , I could do 70 .


----------



## blazed (5 Aug 2015)

All speed data is useless without the profile whether it's 76 miles or 176. I could plot a 100 mile route from Hertfordshire to Kings Lynn that would have only 1,200ft climbing... It basically is flat or downhill the whole way, it would be impressive to tell people how you averaged well over 20mph for 100 miles, but in reality would not be impressive at all.


----------



## screenman (5 Aug 2015)

This 59 and 1/2 year old would be disappointed with an average speed that low at this time of year.


----------



## russ.will (5 Aug 2015)

If my fat arse can average 18mph over 20 miles and 16.5mph over 66, then no, you are not going too fast.

If on the other hand you ended up needing medical attention at the end of that ride, then yes, you were going to fast.

Russell


----------



## derrick (5 Aug 2015)

This is me at 63 years old.https://www.strava.com/activities/301362611
I was faster when i was younger. Does that help you.


----------



## Cuchilo (5 Aug 2015)

screenman said:


> This 59 and 1/2 year old would be disappointed with an average speed that low at this time of year.


Where I live I would be happy with it . Went out today for a blast and had to stop at every red light on gods earth


----------



## lee1980sim (5 Aug 2015)

screenman said:


> This 59 and 1/2 year old would be disappointed with an average speed that low at this time of year.


Aww <sad face> it was only 15mph at the beginning of the year, can't I at least have a sticker?


----------



## steveindenmark (5 Aug 2015)

No your not. Only Guy Martin is too fast.


----------



## screenman (5 Aug 2015)

lee1980sim said:


> Aww <sad face> it was only 15mph at the beginning of the year, can't I at least have a sticker?



Put a number on your back and do a TT, only that will tell you how fast you are.


----------



## Citius (5 Aug 2015)

lee1980sim said:


> They tell you nothing... Other than...
> 
> Makes no sense to me it can't tell you nothing but then tell you something



It doesn't tell you anything 'actionable' - that's what I mean. Average speed has too many external influences to make it a useful training or performance metric. You could do the same ride, on the same route at the same intensity on two different days and get completely different averages. It's really not useful, but people on strava are obsessed by it.


----------



## lee1980sim (5 Aug 2015)

Citius said:


> It doesn't tell you anything 'actionable' - that's what I mean. Average speed has too many external influences to make it a useful training or performance metric. You could do the same ride, on the same route at the same intensity on two different days and get completely different averages. It's really not useful, but people on strava are obsessed by it.


Ah makes more sense now, thanks for the clarification, I don't think I use it as a training base but do try and keep it around the same


----------



## 400bhp (5 Aug 2015)

Forken ell - 17mph. 

That's reckless cycling that is.


----------



## Smokin Joe (5 Aug 2015)

It's far too fast if you ride a carbon frame. They can disintegrate without warning at anything over 16mph.

If you are going to insist on being so reckless FFS wear a helmet.


----------



## Crandoggler (5 Aug 2015)

I also like to measure my average speed, I don't understand why everyone has to poo poo eachother on here. If you want to record your average speed, then do so. But I would recommend a loop, or set route to make it more accurate.

What I tend to do, is create a route and then ride it over and over.

Say, for instance I've just created a 20 mile loop I can do daily to keep fit - it's got 1000ft of climbing and I average 18.6mph over that loop. My interest is to increase that average speed.

But no, you're not too fast.


----------



## lee1980sim (5 Aug 2015)

Crandoggler said:


> I also like to measure my average speed, I don't understand why everyone has to poo poo eachother on here. If you want to record your average speed, then do so. But I would recommend a loop, or set route to make it more accurate.
> 
> What I tend to do, is create a route and then ride it over and over.
> 
> ...



Useful info, I did have a 20 miles training route at the beginning of the year I'm currently either trying to do the same distance only quicker and once it levels off extend the route keeping the averages the same


----------



## Citius (5 Aug 2015)

Crandoggler said:


> Say, for instance I've just created a 20 mile loop I can do daily to keep fit - it's got 1000ft of climbing and I average 18.6mph over that loop. My interest is to increase that average speed.



But there's no guarantee that any increase in average will have come from your effort or improvement, as opposed to external influencers like wind direction, air density, traffic conditions, etc. - or even bike choice, wheel choice or tyre pressure..


----------



## Lonestar (5 Aug 2015)

I can do 15 but my average speed in London after a commute is about 12mph.With a bit of walking and red traffic signals to contend with.Plus backstreets and built up areas of pedestrians.


----------



## lee1980sim (5 Aug 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> It's far too fast if you ride a carbon frame. They can disintegrate without warning at anything over 16mph.
> 
> If you are going to insist on being so reckless FFS wear a helmet.


Should I get a spare helmet and strap it to the bike, or maybe get some duct tape fully wrapping the bike to ensure a safer ride and more chance of keeping the bike together


----------



## doughnut (5 Aug 2015)

Don't forget, its an average so for half your ride you were going slower than that. If you can work out which half is holding you back and don't do that bit next time, then you'll get a much better number. Then repeat the exercise to get rid of the slow half on your next average, and so on. Works every time for me.


----------



## Smokin Joe (5 Aug 2015)

lee1980sim said:


> Should I get a spare helmet and strap it to the bike, or maybe get some duct tape fully wrapping the bike to ensure a safer ride and more chance of keeping the bike together


Duct tape on carbon fibre, ARE YOU MAD? It will dissolve in minutes.

Best thing to do is to walk your bike round the route (Wearing a helmet, of course). You can't be too safe.


----------



## 400bhp (5 Aug 2015)

Citius said:


> But there's no guarantee that any increase in average will have come from your effort or improvement, as opposed to external influencers like wind direction, air density, traffic conditions, etc. - or even bike choice, wheel choice or tyre pressure..



But if you do it enough times you can see the trend.


----------



## screenman (5 Aug 2015)

As I have wrote many times before, you can double or more your average speed just by adding another magnet, unless you use a GPS system.


----------



## 400bhp (5 Aug 2015)

doughnut said:


> Don't forget, its an average so for half your ride you were going slower than that..



Nope


----------



## lee1980sim (5 Aug 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> Duct tape on carbon fibre, ARE YOU MAD? It will dissolve in minutes.
> 
> Best thing to do is to walk your bike round the route (Wearing a helmet, of course). You can't be too safe.


Would carrying it not be better, less wear on the tyres, or maybe get a trailer with a stand and a glass box (to keep it dry incase of rain) then walk the route pulling the trailer along (of course still wearing a helmet) hopefully that's everything covered and a nice safe ride can take place


----------



## lee1980sim (5 Aug 2015)

screenman said:


> As I have wrote many times before, you can double or more your average speed just by adding another magnet, unless you use a GPS system.


Maybe time to get rid of the GPS then and go back the cycle computer


----------



## MrGrumpy (5 Aug 2015)

To the original poster I really don't know why your asking, maybe a bit of willy waving. Go as fast or slow as you want nothing is too fast or slow. As for all this crap about average means nothing and all the rest. Hardly anyone on here has access to power meters etc to really measure output so use what ever you wish to measure your own performance. if it's average then so be it or known loop that you use and timed on it really doesn't matter.


----------



## lee1980sim (5 Aug 2015)

MrGrumpy said:


> To the original poster I really don't know why your asking, maybe a bit of willy waving. Go as fast or slow as you want nothing is too fast or slow. As for all this crap about average means nothing and all the rest. Hardly anyone on here has access to power meters etc to really measure output so use what ever you wish to measure your own performance. if it's average then so be it or known loop that you use and timed on it really doesn't matter.


I'm asking as it seems the people I ride with are slower than me and thought I was alienating myself due to this, as their averages are around 10-12 which is why I tend to ride solo so I thought I'd just ask to get a more general opinion


----------



## blackgoff (5 Aug 2015)

This is an a-typical chainy ride for me:



66.9km
Distance

2:13:55
Moving Time

*Speed* AVE - 30.0km/h *Max* 56.5km/h
*Heart Rate* 138bpm *Max* 179bpm
*Cadence* 90 *Max* 154
*Power* 201W Max 1,008W
*Calories* 1,805
*Temperature* 14℃
*Elapsed Time* 2:25:10

Whereas; i'll usually between these rides do say about 12-25mls recovery days...mostly rolling around..


18.7km
Distance

46:13
Time


*Speed* 24.4km/h *Max* 48.6km/h
*Heart Rate* 117bpm *Max* 157bpm
*Cadence* 84 *Max *125
*Power* 155W *Max *872W
*Calories* 481
*Temperature* 15℃
*Elapsed Time* 57:10


----------



## gavroche (5 Aug 2015)

Am I too slow? My average speed is 12.5mph. On a good day, I can even average 13mph!


----------



## blackgoff (5 Aug 2015)

I can say now ive experience of a PM - that a good cadence 90rpm + is all you need, i find...and i had that op. prior...oh and keeping on top of the gear and not grinding it' at all as thats not beneficial to riding.


----------



## blackgoff (5 Aug 2015)

gavroche said:


> Am I too slow? My average speed is 12.5mph. On a good day, I can even average 13mph!



Low Ave.s are great as they comfortable in speed + you're not killing yourself for speed


----------



## Citius (5 Aug 2015)

400bhp said:


> But if you do it enough times you can see the trend.



Over a period of time, agreed. But probably not day-to-day, or even week-by-week...


----------



## blackgoff (5 Aug 2015)

gavroche said:


> Am I too slow? My average speed is 12.5mph. On a good day, I can even average 13mph!



Low Ave.s are great as they comfortable in speed + you're not killing yourself for speed


----------



## MrGrumpy (5 Aug 2015)

Group riding is different maybe you need to just find a faster group.


----------



## MrGrumpy (5 Aug 2015)

blackgoff said:


> This is an a-typical chainy ride for me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's that in old money can't do all that Euro stuff lol


----------



## Citius (5 Aug 2015)

MrGrumpy said:


> What's that in old money can't do all that Euro stuff lol



30kph is around 18mph. If that's a chaingang (chainy?) ride, then it's poor.


----------



## xxDarkRiderxx (5 Aug 2015)

That's not to fast, but a great average speed. Mine is about 12-15 mph, but I did London to Brighton back in the 80's averaging about 20-22 mph. I wish I had those legs now lol.


----------



## youngoldbloke (5 Aug 2015)

^
^
^
^
^
^
<<<<<< this


----------



## HertzvanRental (5 Aug 2015)

Who is this lol that everybody keeps addressing?


----------



## coco69 (5 Aug 2015)

Your faster than my 15mph


----------



## MrGrumpy (5 Aug 2015)

Citius said:


> 30kph is around 18mph. If that's a chaingang (chainy?) ride, then it's poor.


Who's willy waving now lol that could be a cruising along group ride not a balls out ride as hard as you can. It's a pretty respectable average.


----------



## Citius (5 Aug 2015)

MrGrumpy said:


> Who's willy waving now lol that could be a cruising along group ride not a balls out ride as hard as you can. It's a pretty respectable average.



If it is a chaingang (do you know what a chaingang is?) - then it is slow.


----------



## MrGrumpy (5 Aug 2015)

Yes I know what a chaingang is cheers.


----------



## lee1980sim (5 Aug 2015)

User13710 said:


> Do we really believe there was 'a friend' who said the OP was riding 'too fast'? Come along children, be honest. Do any of us give a flying fark?


OK it wasn't a friend it was a work colleague who also cycles, I have no friends


----------



## Citius (5 Aug 2015)

MrGrumpy said:


> Yes I know what a chaingang is cheers.



Then you know it's a fast group training ride with a rotating paceline. So I'm puzzled that you answered in the way you did earlier.


----------



## Tim Hall (5 Aug 2015)

doughnut said:


> Don't forget, its an average so for half your ride you were going slower than that. If you can work out which half is holding you back and don't do that bit next time, then you'll get a much better number. Then repeat the exercise to get rid of the slow half on your next average, and so on. Works every time for me.


I think that's how Xeno's Paradox VC train.


----------



## cyberknight (5 Aug 2015)

No
commute average with panniers for 10 miles 18 -19 mph or down to 15 mph if the weathers cack and im tired .
solo ride 25 -40 miles = around 20 mph
midland monster sportive on my virtuoso with a failing bottom bracket = 17 mph 
medium club run 17-18 mph average 
fast club run 20-21 mph average


----------



## blackgoff (5 Aug 2015)

Citius said:


> 30kph is around 18mph. If that's a chaingang (chainy?) ride, then it's poor.



Yeh, but youve got to ride there...AND back....


----------



## gbb (5 Aug 2015)

A simple analogy, before my TB, I could average 18 over 50 miles solo riding at the age of 50ish. Very few people overtook me...so much so it surprised me when they did, then you realise, however fit you are, there's plenty that are fitter, you just arent generally on the same road at the same time as them.
18 is quite a good average, but try a TT, I suspect it'd see you somewhere near the back.

Used over a period of time, its an ok measure of overall fitness.
Even when I was averaging 15, you realised you are immeasurably fitter than 90% of your colleagues. You can be happy with that.


----------



## Citius (5 Aug 2015)

blackgoff said:


> Yeh, but youve got to ride there...AND back....



Even so....


----------



## blackgoff (5 Aug 2015)

Citius said:


> Even so....



Oh come on, give us a break lol


----------



## ayceejay (5 Aug 2015)

Whenever we go out in the car together and she allows me to drive I drive too fast according to her regardless of what the speedometer says. When I go out on my own I don't get this problem so I say you just have to choose who to listen to.


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Aug 2015)

I've always had a slowish average. It's even slower now, since being hit by a car in April i'm constantly touching the brakes and i wont do more than 30mph(going downhill of course) If only you could buy a computer than gives your uphill not just your overall average speed .


----------



## slowmotion (6 Aug 2015)

lee1980sim said:


> So I cycled 63 miles and got an average speed of 17.6mph on a road bike, most of my solo rides average 17-18mph but after talking to a friend who rides in a group he was seriously stating I'm cycling too fast, so I'm wondering what your average speeds are...
> 
> I don't think I'm too fast I cycle at a comfortable pace


 I can't honestly say that I share your problem.


----------



## helston90 (6 Aug 2015)

Join a local TT and see how you fair up against them and report back, then we'll know. 
I thought I was fast on Tuesday night posting a solo 14.4 mile ride with 850ft of climbing with an average of 19.7mph, until someone I know on Strava smashed their local TT 10 course yesterday in 19:49 which is 30.3mph average. I had a little cry.


----------



## I like Skol (6 Aug 2015)

More importantly, are you fast enough?


----------



## MrGrumpy (6 Aug 2015)

helston90 said:


> Join a local TT and see how you fair up against them and report back, then we'll know.
> I thought I was fast on Tuesday night posting a solo 14.4 mile ride with 850ft of climbing with an average of 19.7mph, until someone I know on Strava smashed their local TT 10 course yesterday in 19:49 which is 30.3mph average. I had a little cry.


I always think TT are under different conditions, I should try a TT myself to gauge where I would fit in suspect I would not be close to some fast riders and I can manage a 27 min 10 mile TT on a lumpy rolling road with junctions etc. However we are comparing apples with oranges here.


----------



## lee1980sim (6 Aug 2015)

I'll look if there's a tt near me and if it's plausible to do, but I fail to see how it would compare to day to day cycling, it's like comparing racing along the salt flats to average driving


----------



## vickster (6 Aug 2015)

If you think you are too fast, slow down. If not and you want to go as fast as really fast guys, join a club and ride with the chain gang...


----------



## helston90 (6 Aug 2015)

Because your current average is based on your route on that given day in those conditions, get yourself a TT time and see where you are in comparison to people doing the same thing as you at the same time. 
If you win we'll find another way to test you.


----------



## puffinbilly (6 Aug 2015)

I've had this accusation thrown at me as well - I was doing 4.5mph on a shared path - it's all relative.


----------



## blackgoff (6 Aug 2015)

I can't do less than 10mph in my bike it rolls that quick..


----------



## Hacienda71 (6 Aug 2015)

I can do 0mph on my bike. Track standing


----------



## G3CWI (6 Aug 2015)

Hacienda71 said:


> I can do 0mph on my bike. Track standing



You're whizzing round the sun pretty fast though.


----------



## G3CWI (6 Aug 2015)

helston90 said:


> Join a local TT and see how you fair up against them and report back, then we'll know.




You can be too fast in a TT. ...if you go first and the timekeeper has not got set up when you arrive.


----------



## cyberknight (6 Aug 2015)

helston90 said:


> Join a local TT and see how you fair up against them and report back, then we'll know.
> I thought I was fast on Tuesday night posting a solo 14.4 mile ride with 850ft of climbing with an average of 19.7mph, until someone I know on Strava smashed their local TT 10 course yesterday in 19:49 which is 30.3mph average. I had a little cry.


http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/raci...dmans-tour-de-france-time-trial-record-180499


----------



## Andrew_P (6 Aug 2015)

I wonder if this thread can hold all the ego's?!


----------



## jowwy (6 Aug 2015)

theres a lot of waving going on here and some of them dont even list the bikes owned


----------



## fatjel (6 Aug 2015)

I average between 11 & 13 mph. Have tried going faster but it kinda made my legs ache !!!


----------



## Racing roadkill (6 Aug 2015)

lee1980sim said:


> So I cycled 63 miles and got an average speed of 17.6mph on a road bike, most of my solo rides average 17-18mph but after talking to a friend who rides in a group he was seriously stating I'm cycling too fast, so I'm wondering what your average speeds are...
> 
> I don't think I'm too fast I cycle at a comfortable pace


You should be talking to Dave Brailsford with speeds like that, how do your tyres not melt?


----------



## 172traindriver (6 Aug 2015)

lee1980sim said:


> So I cycled 63 miles and got an average speed of 17.6mph on a road bike, most of my solo rides average 17-18mph but after talking to a friend who rides in a group he was seriously stating I'm cycling too fast, so I'm wondering what your average speeds are...
> 
> I don't think I'm too fast I cycle at a comfortable pace



Have you got an anti_g suit?


----------



## Citius (6 Aug 2015)

I don't understand why listing the bike you happen to be riding will have much relevance. Unless you are riding a penny farthing, or a trike...


----------



## potsy (6 Aug 2015)

Citius said:


> I don't understand why listing the bike you happen to be riding will have much relevance. Unless you are riding a penny farthing, or a trike...


I think it's all part of the willy waving


----------



## lee1980sim (6 Aug 2015)

I get the distinct impression that had this thread started with "Am I too slow" then you'd all be giving positive comments like, no that's fine just cycle at your own pace, but as I asked if I was too fast you all wrongly assumed it's a vain attempt to show off, you couldn't be further from the truth the question asked was the question intended, I have no interest in showing off, particularly to people who don't even know me, but hey how I suppose I'll have to think before asking for advice, guidance and some general support on this forum again


----------



## Citius (6 Aug 2015)

Think about it - with a question like 'Am I too fast?" - what kind of answers were you honestly expecting? And if it had somehow been established (I've no idea how) that you were indeed 'too fast' - what would you have done about it, slowed down? Surely you see the absurdity of the original question?


----------



## youngoldbloke (6 Aug 2015)

Serious answer: if you're by yourself - do what you like. If riding with a group you will be a PITA if you keep pushing at the front, if you keep drifting away - ride at the pace of the group you are riding with - if you really want to be with the group.


----------



## uclown2002 (6 Aug 2015)

You're slow.

http://18milesperhour.tumblr.com/about

Slightly off topic but the 'Universal Truths of Cycling' link contains some funnies.


----------



## marzjennings (6 Aug 2015)

lee1980sim said:


> I get the distinct impression that had this thread started with "Am I too slow" then you'd all be giving positive comments like, no that's fine just cycle at your own pace, but as I asked if I was too fast you all wrongly assumed it's a vain attempt to show off, you couldn't be further from the truth the question asked was the question intended, I have no interest in showing off, particularly to people who don't even know me, but hey how I suppose I'll have to think before asking for advice, guidance and some general support on this forum again


It's a british thing, we're hard coded to support those with less or those attempting to succeed against all odds, and alternatively ready to rip down and riducle anyone who has more (in this case an average speed) or succeeded without great hardship.

Good job on a nice average speed, don't let the slow buggers hold you back.


----------



## I like Skol (6 Aug 2015)

I got up at 4.30pm ready for my 4th 12hr night shift. After a large coffee and an equally large plate of chilli & rice, washed down with a pint of Pepsi I jumped on my bike in my baggy shorts at 5.30pm and sprinted the 10.5 miles to work. I jumped several red lights and my weaving through the Manchester rush hour traffic would have been worthy of one of the ‘silly Cyclist’ Youtube clips. I averaged 19mph and very nearly saw my plate of chilli again 
Was I fast enough?


----------



## tyred (6 Aug 2015)

Far too fast. You only need that sort of pace if the bakery is about to close.


----------



## HertzvanRental (6 Aug 2015)

I like Skol said:


> I got up at 4.30pm ready for my 4th 12hr night shift. After a large coffee and an equally large plate of chilli & rice, washed down with a pint of Pepsi I jumped on my bike in my baggy shorts at 5.30pm and sprinted the 10.5 miles to work. I jumped several red lights and my weaving through the Manchester rush hour traffic would have been worthy of one of the ‘silly Cyclist’ Youtube clips. I averaged 19mph and very nearly saw my plate of chilli again
> Was I fast enough?


Depends on what time you need to clock in!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Aug 2015)

It's at times like these that the forum needs bonj to come back and explain average speeds


----------



## Andywinds (7 Aug 2015)

I agree here, average speeds are only applicable if the conditions are the same, i.e. not stuck in traffic and no major head wind etc. Or am I talking crap??!!!



Citius said:


> But there's no guarantee that any increase in average will have come from your effort or improvement, as opposed to external influencers like wind direction, air density, traffic conditions, etc. - or even bike choice, wheel choice or tyre pressure..


----------



## MrGrumpy (8 Aug 2015)

I use average speeds as a gauge of how hard I`ve been going, but I wouldn`t use them as a gauge if I cycled in town, stop,start etc. However it one of a few measures and considering the average punter on here doesn`t have access to a power meter, what else can they use to gauge how fast or slow they have been going. Funnily enough if you watch any of the big tours they always show the average speed of the stage at the end?? So IMO i think its a perfectly good measure!


----------



## Citius (8 Aug 2015)

MrGrumpy said:


> Funnily enough if you watch any of the big tours they always show the average speed of the stage at the end



It still means nothing. It certainly doesn't tell you how hard they've been going. The flat stages are always going to run out higher than the mountain stages, but you don't need to be a cycling genius to know which are the harder stages.


----------



## bpsmith (8 Aug 2015)

Define harder?

A hilly route at 10mph compared to a flat route at 20mph. Would you assume the hilly route was harder. Rider could have taken it easy on the 10mph hilly route compared to the 20mph flat route. Wind would also affect.

Hence its only a guide, whatever you use, short of a power meter.

Total elevation and mph together tells s pretty good story though.


----------



## Citius (8 Aug 2015)

bpsmith said:


> Define harder?



Harder = the need to produce more power for longer and/or expend more energy for longer.


----------



## bpsmith (8 Aug 2015)

Citius said:


> Harder = the need to produce more power for longer and/or expend more energy for longer.


You said that you don't need to be a genius to tell the harder stages, but that assumes the riders will tackle some at greater effort.


----------



## Citius (8 Aug 2015)

Sorry, what point are you trying to get across?


----------



## slowmotion (8 Aug 2015)

tyred said:


> Far too fast. You only need that sort of pace if the bakery pub is about to close.


FTFY


----------



## Hip Priest (9 Aug 2015)

Too slow for a group? If I did 60 miles with my club at 17mph they'd have finished their lunch before I got to the cafe.


----------



## lee1980sim (9 Aug 2015)

OK so the definitive answer is as I thought I'm not too fast but his group is really slow in comparison


----------



## Racing roadkill (9 Aug 2015)

If you come off the bike at anything over 25mph, your skin will come off as well. Unless I was paid to ride quickly, I won't. Even if I was paid to ride quickly, I still won't.


----------



## bpsmith (9 Aug 2015)

If you come off the bike at any speed, it hurts more than if you didn't cycle at all...


----------



## DaveReading (9 Aug 2015)

"Too fast" is when you keep overtaking the man walking in front with the red flag.


----------



## tyred (11 Aug 2015)

DaveReading said:


> "Too fast" is when you keep overtaking the man walking in front with the red flag.



I got my red flag man a pair of roller skates so he would move faster.

Pity he didn't notice the cattle grid...


----------



## Retribution03 (11 Aug 2015)

If I got a 17mph average id be thinking my strava was broken lol


----------

